#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-09
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, were you OK with your response last session?
<jbicha> it looked like they weren't watching IRC
<jbicha> it's ok
<bcurtiswx> they were for the most part, but maybe you missed it, he had a question for you
<bcurtiswx> and the audio feed for remote sites has been crap
<jbicha> maybe I did miss it, there's so much going on
<bcurtiswx> maco if i want to allow thunderbird to let me send from my @ubuntu.com address, how do I do that?
<maco> edit the from?
<maco> it should let you do that, i'd think...
<maco> in kmail i just backspace out the From:  field and fill in my ubuntu one
<bcurtiswx> ok
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-10
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, idk gobby addy either, may be canonical only
<jbicha> may be conference only, gobby wasn't really supposed to be used, I don't think
<maco> bcurtiswx: they're using ethernet
<maco> er?
<maco>  etherpad
<bcurtiswx> yes, it's worked for the most part
<bcurtiswx> maco ^^
<bcurtiswx> only one session did they go to gobby
<bcurtiswx> of all times I actually _WANT_ to talk to jbicha, he's not here
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-11
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, you are running GNOME3. could you test empathy from my PPA for me?
<jbicha> yeah, but it will be a bit before I open it up
<jbicha> I also don't use empathy much
<bcurtiswx> well just play around and see if general functions work
<bcurtiswx> does it show in the messaging-menu? do new IM's show OK in the launcher and the green icon etc...
<jbicha> empathy 3.0.1 is already in the gnome 3 PPA
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: so everything should work
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, i want to know what doesn't
<jbicha> hmm, I'm having dependency trouble
<bcurtiswx> how so?
<bcurtiswx> i built it on the oneiroc pbuilder, so deps should be OK
<bcurtiswx> and it built on LP, so package checks are made there too
<jbicha> ah there we go, apt-get wasn't being very smart
<bcurtiswx> jbicha2, this on empathy IRC?
<jbicha2> yes
<bcurtiswx> did the ping show on the green envelope and/or the launcher?
<jbicha> ping?
<bcurtiswx> when i said jbicha2 on IRC
<jbicha> oh, oops
<jbicha> I'm trying to figure out why my theme won't change to Classic
<jbicha> maybe it's that missing dconf thing I need
<jbicha> I don't know why dconf-gsettings-backend isn't installed by default
<bcurtiswx> in oneiric proper?
<jbicha2> test
<bcurtiswx> jbicha2, ping
<bcurtiswx> jbicha2, do you see the green envelope and the launcher icon with a "1" or higher ?
<jbicha> not yet, but I may have a theme problem
<bcurtiswx> are you using xchat in oneiric?
<jbicha> no, I am using irssi, but my icon theme is gnome so I'm trying to change that back to Ambiance/ubuntu-mono-dark
<bcurtiswx> OK
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: I have a couple issues which may be just because my Ubuntu is broken
<jbicha> the messaging icon did not change colors, but my icon theme is stuck on gnome which may explain that
<jbicha> I tried changing the empathy theme to classic, but it looks like the display is still Ubuntu
<jbicha> so maybe ask someone else to test it since I have problems (which I might also have had with empathy 2.32 for all I know)
<jbicha2> bcurtiswx: ok, now that gnome-settings-daemon works for me again, I can confirm that changing the empathy theme works
<jbicha2> I do get the pop-up notification when my name is mentioned in chat, but nothing happens in the messaging menu
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-13
<bcurtiswx_test> ù,à,é
<bcurtiswx> ù,à,é
<bcurtiswx> maco, I made sure to steal a few sticker sets for ya
<maco> bcurtiswx: heh thanks
<maco> bcurtiswx: hey wait, are there new kubuntu-logo stickers? riddell's the person most likely to have them if theyre not with the pile of ubuntu stickers
<bcurtiswx> maco, i have not seen them floating around
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-14
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: are you back in the US?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-15
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, yes
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, what did you install to make the GTK3 not look like windows 95 ?
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: install gnome-themes-standard and gnome-tweak-tool
<jbicha> and I have all of the themes on Interface and Windows set to Adwaita except for icon-theme
<jbicha> for icon theme, you can use gnome, ubuntu-mono-dark or ubuntu-mono-light or really whatever you want
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, then what?
<jbicha> you can run gnome-tweak-tool to change settings gnome doesn't feel like including yet
<jbicha> like the theme
<bcurtiswx> gnome-tweak-tool gives me a traceback.. lol
<jbicha> does it tell you why? you installed gnome-shell right?
<bcurtiswx> nope, thats not going into Ubuntu
<jbicha> what?
<bcurtiswx> gnome-shell isn't going into Ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> so I don't plan on using it
<jbicha> then you can't use gnome-tweak-tool
<bcurtiswx> i just punted my laptop into Oneiric, so i'm trying to mess with the themes
<jbicha> you can use dconf-editor to mess with the theme settings
<jbicha> org.gnome.desktop.interface has most of them
<jbicha> if you really want adventurous, I packaged gnome-panel 3
<jbicha> of course, it won't be included on the 11.10 CD
<bcurtiswx> we'll get it fixes, so no worries
<jbicha> none of the indicators work with it yet
<bcurtiswx> the keyword is yet, lots of work we just started ;)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-05-09
<jelkner> maco, are you here?
<maco> yes
<jelkner> i was wondering if you are active with pyladies?
<maco> i went to one of their coffee meetups...
<jelkner> but your not a core member or anything, then?
<maco> no
<jelkner> i'm asking because i'm working on pulling a weekend django workshop together in august
<jelkner> an intro to django we are calling "Djentle Django"
<maco> jelkner: i only just got back into python when i started contracting with popvox.com
<maco> so now i can know how to django
<jelkner> cool
<maco> seems like the rest of dc pyladies are all djangstas
<jelkner> yup
<jelkner> that's what i heere
<jelkner> hear
<jelkner> and djangocon is in arlington this september
<jelkner> so it's a good time to be one
<jelkner> i've been working with nova python
<jelkner> but i hear the pyladies are involved too
<jelkner> that's why i was asking
<jelkner> my other motivation was to start putting some recorded chatter on our channel logs
<jelkner> to use as data for reactivating our loco
<maco> haha
<jelkner> and of course its always good to talk to you! ;-)
<jelkner> but in all seriousness, the loco organization apparently wants to see more on our irc channel
<jelkner> kjcole told them we do things mostly through the mailing list
<jelkner> but that apparently doesn't give us as much cred
<maco> thats silly
<maco> every college student has heard of a listserv
<maco> few people under age 40 have heard of irc
<maco> just the "hax0rz"
<jelkner> i don't want to misstate things
<maco> (those under 40 who have heard of irc, know it as the place to get warez)
<jelkner> but i do know they were going to deactivate us
<jelkner> and kjcole has been working to keep that from happening
<maco> i wouldnt be surprised, and i wouldnt say we dont deserve it
<jelkner> so what would you say we need to do to deserve to keep active status?
<maco> tpff is a nice hting, but its one day a year
<jelkner> true
<maco> i know vancouver loco has a table weekly at a farmers market
<jelkner> ok, that's one thing a group could do
<jelkner> but we actually do a lot also
<jelkner> we just don't do it explicitly as the loco
<maco> having intallfests/tweakfests again would be good. gwu's not hosting anymore, and several releases have come and gone with little fanfare around here. i think last week was the first release party in 2 years
<maco> yeah, i think they'd want to see more group activities or at least attaching the loco to the individual activities
<jelkner> so the latter is what we discussed
<maco> like going to a thing *representing the loco* and maybe having cards or little handouts about the loco
<jelkner> i run an ubuntu lab in a public school here
<jelkner> and i constantly do "install fests"
<jelkner> in the sense i'm putting ubuntu on anyone's computer who will let me ;-)
<jelkner> i do it a lot
<jelkner> but it doesn't register on the loco
<jelkner> it should
<jelkner> i'm a member
<jelkner> and i'm doing ubuntu promotion in my community
<jelkner> in an ongoing basis
<jelkner> we need an easy way to capture activity like that
<jelkner> there is a lot of it among our members
<jelkner> we just are not "getting it down"
<maco> im not sure, even if you write it down, that it would count for the group, though. you as an individual, sure, but i have the impression locos are supposed to be a litlte more group-focused
<maco> now, what with good google and easier OSes today, i think the days of LUGs have pretty much passed us by
<maco> so there's that
<maco> which is where the tpff type stuff comes in as being where i think locos are focusing
<jelkner> tpff?
<maco> takoma park folk festival
<jelkner> ok, cool
<maco> btw, takoma park has a big street festival too apparently
<maco> i saw barry's band play there
<jelkner> when?
<maco> i think it was during that thing we sort of call winter
<maco> where it's rainy and cold
<jelkner> street in winter
<maco> but not april
<jelkner> interesting
<jelkner> i'm not sure i agree that the day of lugs is passed, though
<maco> i went to the takoma park friends meeting that day and i remember it was cold
<jelkner> only that there character should change
<maco> maybe november?
<jelkner> not so hard core geeky
<jelkner> more mass and about what to do with computers running ubuntu
<jelkner> rather than how to install it
<jelkner> since like you said
<jelkner> that is becoming pretty easy
<jelkner> i would also argue that if i invite some folks from my local community to come to my school so i can show them how to get ubuntu running on their laptop
<jelkner> that *is* a loco event
<jelkner> why not?
<jelkner> except that i didn't put it on our webpage
<jelkner> that's the problem
<jelkner> we are doing things
<maco> i think in that case it should at least be emailed to the list
<jelkner> yes
<maco> so there's an open invitation for others to join in the helping
<jelkner> yes
<maco> then it can be called a loco event
<jelkner> agreed
<jelkner> so i told kjcole i would try to do that more
<jelkner> and i offered to try to get meeting going on this channel
<jelkner> and then i totally forgot about the first one
<jelkner> so i messed that up
<jelkner> what are your thoughts on that?
<jelkner> should we hold regular irc meetings?
<jelkner> maybe monthly?
<maco> sounds more likely to work than merge's place
<jelkner> it works for me
<jelkner> we are spread all over the dc area
<jelkner> getting to a physical location is tough
<jelkner> but irc is easy
<jelkner> since you're the first person i'm asking, do you have a preferred day / time?
<jelkner> weekends vs. weekdays
<jelkner> evenings vs. mornings
<maco> im probably not going to be very involved
<maco> ive mostly quit ubuntu
<maco> except for using kubuntu maverick
<jelkner> and being one of the few folks to log on to our irc channel ;-)
<maco> i have ops. someone's gotta kick trolls :P
<jelkner> ok, good talking to you... teaching duties call
<maco> later
